# Sweet Rub



## smoken yankee (May 20, 2009)

Does anyone know of a sweet rub or is there such an animal? If so could you give it to me, I'll be doing pork chops and other pork products this weekend. Thank you


----------



## txbbqman (May 20, 2009)

Have you tried Jeff's rub? 

It is a nice combination of sweet and spice IMHO

I personally love it and use it on just about everything I cook.

I will be doing Brisket, Chicken and ribs this weekend at the lake and all will get Jeff's Rub


Good Luck and happy smokin


----------



## huntnhawg (May 25, 2009)

JB's Fat Boy Sweet Rub is preaty good. To me it taste like BBQ potato chips. Not sure where all you can buy it from, but you can get it on line.

http://jbsfatboy.com/showproduct.php?catId=2&id=10


----------

